# pit with smoke stack and fire box



## sniltz (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a new pit that is made from a oval tank and it has 2 smoke stacks on top.  It also has a fire box on the side but, behind the pit it self. It does have a hole to open or close on the box for temp regulation.   We call this a Carolina pit because you usually use coals instead of whole logs to put under the meat.   I mostly use a offset smoker and was wandering how to regulate the temp with the 2 smoke stacks?  This isn't my pit but one very similar to it.  Having problems with my camera at the moment.  Posted this so you get the idea.  Thanks

 













smoker.jpg



__ sniltz
__ Oct 21, 2012


----------

